# Builder's fix on BCI Joist cut



## RN1218 (Dec 1, 2018)

On a walk through of new home build before dry wall, our inspector found some serious cuts on Joists.

One of them cut off the upper flange and web, and is under the bathroom with bathtub over it.
C:\Users\richy\Documents\House\BCIJoist_Cut_Total.jpg

Another one cut through the upper flange.
C:\Users\richy\Documents\House\BCIJoist_Cut_Detail.jpg

Then the builder did a "fix" with several 2x6 nail into it vertically.
C:\Users\richy\Documents\House\BCIJoist_Fix1.jpg

C:\Users\richy\Documents\House\BCIJoist_Fix2.jpg

C:\Users\richy\Documents\House\BCIJoist_Fix3.jpg

I do not think those do any good.  Any suggestion?


----------



## RN1218 (Dec 1, 2018)

RN1218 said:


> On a walk through of new home build before dry wall, our inspector found some serious cuts on Joists.
> 
> One of them cut off the upper flange and web, and is under the bathroom with bathtub over it.
> C:\Users\richy\Documents\House\BCIJoist_Cut_Total.jpg
> ...


----------



## ICE (Dec 1, 2018)

Your picture links do not work


----------



## RN1218 (Dec 2, 2018)

Here are the pictures:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 2, 2018)

Not acceptable..........require the stamped manufacturers engineers repairs in these areas, do not let them cover it. Is there a jurisdiction inspector? Have they been there?


----------



## JBI (Dec 3, 2018)

Engineered wood products NEED to be installed per manufacturers specifications and I don't believe any of those fixes are in the manufacturers builders guide (downloadable from the manufacturers website BTW). 
A licensed engineer _could_ come up with a properly designed fix, but most will shrug and refer you to the manufacturer. 
The manufacturers have engineers on staff that usually go into the field and either recommend a fix or possibly require removal of the now damaged product.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 3, 2018)

Don't you just love Sawz-alls and apprentices?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 3, 2018)

I hope your Texas code inspector does their job for your benefit


----------



## Keystone (Dec 4, 2018)

Also put a level on that 3" drain, the picture certainly has the appearance that drain is without pitch.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 4, 2018)

We use almost all engineered floor joists here. In my experience, if the top cord of the joist is cut less than half through, the fix is usually a 8' 2x4 with 4 nails on either side of the cut. But the repair details do change from manufacturer to manufacturer, so always rely on their specific designs. We require the contractor to submit these whenever the joist is damaged.

We have only had one house where the cuts were this bad and LVL were added on both sides of the joists for the full length of the joist. That plumber has never plumbed another house here.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 4, 2018)

I haven't seen blocking done that way except for squash blocks over a bearing I-beam

Pic #1, need an engineered fix design for the flange and web cuts.
Pic #4 need a horizontal steel strap were both top plates have been cut and I question the thickness of the wide metal strap covering the 3" pipe at the top plate on both sides?


----------



## JBI (Dec 4, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Pic #4 need a horizontal steel strap were both top plates have been cut and I question the thickness of the wide metal strap covering the 3" pipe at the top plate on both sides?



Half agree... plates needed to protect the pipe
Half disagree... I'm not seeing this as a bearing wall, so the tie strap requirement of R602.6.1 may not be required.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 4, 2018)

JBI, I think your right, it may not be a bearing wall, the wall above the floor is probably above the double I-joist in the photo. The T-wall intersection should hold it in place as well.

The steel tie should be 16-ga with the proper amount of fasteners required. R602.6.1.


----------

